# Job opportunity in Kalamazoo



## sallywilkins (Aug 19, 2011)

We have a job opportunity in Kalamazoo at the Family Health Center for a billing/coding specialist. currently it is a Temporary position, that may work into a full time position. We are looking for an honest, hard working, open minded person who is not affraid to ask questions and to help our team become leaders in our community.
Please call 269-488-8516 x18 for further information, or you may e-mail sally.wilkins@fhckzoo.com

We are also lookinf for a Coding and Billing Coordinator for our facility. This job will be full time and have additional responsibilities above and beyond coding and billing. Please use the above phone number and e-mail address.

Thank you
Sally Wilkins
Family Health Center
Patient accounts billing/coding manager


----------



## kljr1983 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow...I'm from Kalamazoo, but now live in Portland, OR. I would love an opportunity like this to be available where I'm at now.


----------

